

Python in 30 Days - Day 2 - rodriguezcommaj
http://rodriguezcommaj.com/python-in-30-days-day-2/

======
shadyabhi
Is there anything similar for Ruby?

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Absolutely. Learn Python The Hard Way spawned a couple of similar books that
Zed Shaw maintains at <http://learncodethehardway.org> . I'm working through
Python, but look forward to him finishing up his one for C and working through
that after I get comfortable in Python and get some programming under my belt.

